

HN bug - DrJosiah
http://imgur.com/rPds2.png

======
pg
Oddly enough I'm working on fixing that (and a bunch of other things) right
now.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
This sort of thing happens when HN is going through one of its regular
reboots.

------
badwetter
what's with the black bars

~~~
DrJosiah
I didn't want the point of the image to get lost in the noise of the nearly
two dozen other posts.

